# Terrain Park in Colorado



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Echo Mountain Park


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*How is the park?*

I was thinking about trying some of the terrain parks how do you rate this one for beginners?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah it's Echo Mountain Park. My brother went to that one. I'd give you some info on it seeing as I've ridden park most of the year but didn't really step it up. And my brother is a crazy SOB so I'm not sure how it is for beginners.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

*Rado terrian parkS*

there is one near idaho springs off i-70 which is popular with the youngsters- they were planning talking about another near st. marys glacier up the interstate but im not sure if it got approved as it is a very narrow rural road and the people didnt want the extra traffic...
people build kickers and have rails on st. marys glacier for the summer!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea i cant wait to hit up Echo when i get to colorado


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

*"The Eclipse Snow Park proposal was approved by the Clear 
Creek County Commissioners on Jan. 31, 2007. This is a huge step 
towards approval for construction this summer. One major 
unresolved issue is how to deal with Fall River Road's capacity and 
switchbacks."*



9News said:


> GEORGETOWN – The push to bring a new ski park back to a small mountain community succeeded Wednesday, despite the opposition.
> 
> Clear Creek County made the final decision on whether to approve zoning the property near St. Mary’s Glacier, approving the plan by a two-to-one vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Denver Post said:


> Entrepreneur looks to build Clear Creek snowpark
> With his plan for Eclipse Snow Park in Clear Creek County, Michael Coors would tap a different Rockies than his beer kin
> By Julie Dunn,
> Denver Post Staff Writer
> ...




















Eclipse's proposal to Clear Creek County.


----------

